# أريد مخطط جارة جرس إلكتروني منزلي 220 فولت



## دمحا لموش (5 يونيو 2009)

إخواني الأ فاضل أريد مخطط دارة جرس منزلي إلكتروني 220 فولت له نغـمة [ دينغ دونغ ] 
وما هو رقم دارة ال[ ic ] الصوتية التي نخزن فيها النغـمة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر:31:


----------



## alsaneyousef (5 يونيو 2009)

"ding dong"


----------



## دمحا لموش (11 يونيو 2009)

أخي alsaneyousef أشكرك جزيل الشكر على إهتمامك لكن مخطط دارة الجرس التي أهديتني إياها ليست بنغـمة [دينغ دونغ ] عدا عن ذلك فإن فيها صوت [ وَزيز ] يعني صوت وزززززززز 
فحبذا لو كان لديك دارة أخرى 
حتى لو احتاج الأمر إلى دارة IC ذات برمجة صوتية 
أكرر شكري لك ولجميع الإخوة الأعضاء


----------



## محامي البحر (16 مايو 2010)

*من فضلك أخي*



alsaneyousef قال:


> "ding dong"


 

أريد مخطط دارة رنين تردد عالي فوق 1000 ميغا هرتز موجة قصيرة
أكن لك من الشاكرين


----------

